# Passbilder/Berwerbungsfotos drucken



## hotsale (9. April 2004)

Hi,
ich bin noch ein Anfänger mit PS.
Ich möchte Bewerbungsfotos ausdrucken in Passbildgrösse, sodass eine komplette Din A4 Seite voll ist.
Wie mach ich das am besten, bzw. hat jemand einen Hinweis auf ein Freewaredruckprogramm, mit dem ich eine DINA 4 Seite "füllen"kann.
cu


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (9. April 2004)

Hi,
also wenn du das mit PS CS machen willst kannste die Bildpaket funktion im Bildbrowser unter Automatisieren finden (zur benutzung einfach mal in der PS Hilfe unter Bildpaket suchen!) ansonsten mußt du von Hand in einem neuen Dokument, welches die Größe einer Din A Seite hatt die Fotos anordnen, eins neben das andere . Aber pass auf das du einen Druckrand für deinen Drucker läßt!.
Oder du positionierst die Fotos in einem Layout-, oder Grafikprogramm (Indesign, Quarkxpress, Freehand, Illustrator, Corel Draw) nach dem gleichen verfahren.

Viele Grüße


----------



## RalfHeinz (9. April 2004)

Du könntest dir in PS mit hilfslinien rechtecke basteln in denen du dann die passfotos reinkopierst und dann kannste das ausdrucken

ist zwar keine elegante lösung aber so funktionierts


----------



## Fey (10. April 2004)

Hallo,

du kannst auch dein Passbild markieren und dann als Muster festlegen (unter Bearbeiten). Danach eine DIN A4 Seite öffnen, Bereich markieren (an die Druckränder denken) und Fläche füllen mit dem Muster. Teile von Bildern, die nicht mehr ganz reingepasst haben löschen und ausdrucken.

Gruß,
Melanie


----------



## hotsale (13. April 2004)

Hallo, 
vielen Dank für die Tipps, ich habe es hinbekommen.
Beim Drucken der Bilder ist mir etwas aufgefallen.
Die gedruckten Bilder sehen farbmässig ganz anders aus als auf dem Bildschirm.
Gibt es hierzu noch Tipps
Muss ich vor dem Drucken noch irgentwelche Einstellungen beachten
Ich benutze einen HP deskjet 916c und Hochglanzpaier.

cu


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (13. April 2004)

Hi,

Du solltest vor dem Druck unbedingt die Farben in den CMYK-Modus umwandeln. Schau mal im Forum, da ist schon einiges darüber geschrieben worden, was ich jetzt nicht alles zitieren möchte  
Weiterhin solltest Du auch bei den Druckeinstellungen auch das Hochglanzpapier und die Druckqualität vorher festlegen.


----------

